# Female Rabbit looking for a new home!



## lplacheta (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I rescued a rabbit last summer, Poopsie, from a garbage can at a forest preserve. She's a very good rabbit but unfortunately not a good fit for me. I'm an undergraduate student who moves and travels around a lot for various internships and volunteer opportunities and I have a very hard time moving my rabbit and also finding apartments/hotels that will allow caged animals. I really wish I could keep her but I feel like it's very hard on her to move around and I also feel like I'm not giving her enough attention due to always being busy.

I'm asking no re-homing fee, as long as she goes to a good home that will love her forever.

Email [email protected] or text 22four-7nine5-2seven0nine for pictures or more information. Currently we're located in Lafayette, IN (willing to travel around the Indianapolis area) but also make frequent trips to Schuamburg, IL (Chicago-area). May be willing to travel further for the perfect home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## BaileyBoy (Jun 29, 2015)

So good of you to rescue her. Much luck to the both of you


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 29, 2015)

any photo(s) .. ?


----------

